# Game of Thrones: Gerücht um Tod von Tyrion Lannister



## AliciaKo (16. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: Gerücht um Tod von Tyrion Lannister* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Gerücht um Tod von Tyrion Lannister*


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2018)

WTF ?? Ich hoffe Tyrion gehört zu denen die das Finale überleben.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Oktober 2018)

Mann ey, fickt euch doch mit eurer potentiellen Spoiler-Scheiße schön in der Überschrift. Man hier nicht mal mehr durch die beschissenen News scrollen ohne das einem sowas in die Augen springt. Ich will rein gar nicht im Vorfeld über die letzte Staffel wissen, packt den Scheiß irgendwo anders hin oder besser noch schiebt ihn euch in den Arsch. Die Verwarnung für diesen Post nehme gerne in Kauf um mal Dampf zu dem Thema abzulassen.


----------



## Massmerize (16. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mann ey, fickt euch doch mit eurer potentiellen Spoiler-Scheiße schön in der Überschrift. Man hier nicht mal mehr durch die beschissenen News scrollen ohne das einem sowas in die Augen springt. Ich will rein gar nicht im Vorfeld über die letzte Staffel wissen, packt den Scheiß irgendwo anders hin oder besser noch schiebt ihn euch in den Arsch. Die Verwarnung für diesen Post nehme gerne in Kauf um mal Dampf zu dem Thema abzulassen.



ich bin gekommen um das gleiche zu sagen auch wenn ich es vielleicht anders forumliert habe. danke dafür


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mann ey, fickt euch doch mit eurer potentiellen Spoiler-Scheiße schön in der Überschrift. Man hier nicht mal mehr durch die beschissenen News scrollen ohne das einem sowas in die Augen springt. Ich will rein gar nicht im Vorfeld über die letzte Staffel wissen, packt den Scheiß irgendwo anders hin oder besser noch schiebt ihn euch in den Arsch. Die Verwarnung für diesen Post nehme gerne in Kauf um mal Dampf zu dem Thema abzulassen.



Was ist denn an einem GERÜCHT bitte ein Spoiler? ^^  Gerade bei GoT würde es doch sowieso bei KEINEM der Charaktere jemanden wundern, wenn der MÖGLICHERWEISE vor seinen Schöpfer treten muss...


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mann ey, fickt euch doch mit eurer potentiellen Spoiler-Scheiße schön in der Überschrift. Man hier nicht mal mehr durch die beschissenen News scrollen ohne das einem sowas in die Augen springt. Ich will rein gar nicht im Vorfeld über die letzte Staffel wissen, packt den Scheiß irgendwo anders hin oder besser noch schiebt ihn euch in den Arsch. Die Verwarnung für diesen Post nehme gerne in Kauf um mal Dampf zu dem Thema abzulassen.


Heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist denn an einem GERÜCHT bitte ein Spoiler? ^^  Gerade bei GoT würde es doch sowieso bei KEINEM der Charaktere jemanden wundern, wenn der MÖGLICHERWEISE vor seinen *Schöpfer* treten muss...


George R.R. Martin? Vor den will sicher keiner treten. Der Kerl ist doch ein Serienkiller.


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2018)

Wer gar nichts über GoT wissen will, sollte sich nach einem Spoiler-Blocker umsehen.
Das Gerücht wird _überall_ verbreitet.

Hatte mich gestern bei Spiegel Online auch erst geärgert.
Andererseits, "eine der Hauptpersonen könnte sterben, womöglich aber auch nicht" ist bei Game of Thrones nu wirklich kein Spoiler. Das war von der ersten Folge weg fester Inhalt der Serie. Den Tod auszuschließen wäre einer... 

Naja, wie im Text steht, nix genaues weiß man nicht.



> Er hält die Aussage für einen Versuch, das mögliche Schicksal für Tyrion offen zu lassen.



Klingt logisch. Die Schauspieler bekommen sehr genau erklärt, was sie sagen dürfen und was nicht. Spoilern gehört definitiv nicht dazu. Deswegen sollte man da nicht mehr hineinlesen als es ist: eine vage Andeutung zu möglichen Auflösungen: Er fand, seine Figur bekam einen guten Abschluss; egal wie der aussehen mag.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Wieso muss man das so in die Headline schreiben?
Ach ja .. weil sich ein "Gerücht um Tyrion Lannister" nicht so gut "verkauft" 

Die Leute könnten dennoch entscheiden, ob sie wissen wollen, um welches Gerücht es sich handelt.

Aber nein, lieber drückt man das allen Usern gleich per Headline rein ..

Toll gemacht ... -.-


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, das hätte man problemlos neutral verpacken können.
Dann hätte ich es wohl weder auf SPON noch hier gelesen.

Wobei das eigentlich Interessante, die Quelle mit dem Interview von Dinklage ist. Das Serienende sind nur drei kurze Sätze in dem langen Text. Völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mann ey, fickt euch doch mit eurer potentiellen Spoiler-Scheiße schön in der Überschrift. Man hier nicht mal mehr durch die beschissenen News scrollen ohne das einem sowas in die Augen springt. Ich will rein gar nicht im Vorfeld über die letzte Staffel wissen, packt den Scheiß irgendwo anders hin oder besser noch schiebt ihn euch in den Arsch. Die Verwarnung für diesen Post nehme gerne in Kauf um mal Dampf zu dem Thema abzulassen.



Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen (auch wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist und damit eigentlich kein Spoiler) aber halte dich bitte zukünftig mit der Ausdrucksweise etwas zurück. Danke.
Ich lasse es mal bei dieser Belehrung und hoffe auf deine Einsicht das nicht mehr zu wiederholen


----------



## Starsplitter (16. Oktober 2018)

Sehe das ähnlich wie die meisten hier wohl auch. Gerüchte und echte Spoiler sind schwer auseinanderzuhalten und heutzutage will ich einfach meinen Spaß an der Sache im Gesamten schützen. 

Weil mir das nun schon öfters bei Gamesnews-seiten passiert ist, werde ich das hier jetzt merken und falls es sich nicht ändert, suche ich mir die News leider dann einfach woanders..


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

Starsplitter schrieb:


> Sehe das ähnlich wie die meisten hier wohl auch. Gerüchte und echte Spoiler sind schwer auseinanderzuhalten


 Da steht doch groß und breit "Gerücht" - was gibt es da bitte schwer auseinanderzuhalten? ^^


----------



## LostViking (16. Oktober 2018)

Ah schön. Genau die Art von Thematik die ich erwarte wenn ich auf einer Seite namens "PC-Games" gehe; Die neusten Game of Thrones Gerüchte, verpackt in einer reißerischen Überschrift. 

Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit einem Test zu Black Ops 4? Oder gehört das nicht zu dem von euch abgedeckten Themenspektrum?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Ah schön. Genau die Art von Thematik die ich erwarte wenn ich auf einer Seite namens "PC-Games" gehe; Die neusten Game of Thrones Gerüchte, verpackt in einer reißerischen Überschrift.
> 
> Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit einem Test zu Black Ops 4? Oder gehört das nicht zu dem von euch abgedeckten Themenspektrum?


 Achtung, das wird Dich jetzt vielleicht überraschen, aber: eine News, die mit fast identischer Schlagzeile übrigens durch etliche andere Medien geistert, ist ein BISSCHEN schneller verfasst und online gestellt als ein Test zu einem Spiel, bei dem es essentiell wichtig ist, wie der Multiplayer in den ersten Tagen nach Release läuft, so dass man das Game seriöserweise nicht nur 1-2 Tage lange testen sollte - irre, oder? ^^     Was Werktage angeht, ist CoD BO 4 ja grad mal 2,5 Tage draußen ^^ 

Hinzu kommt, dass Tests idR von den "richtigen" Redakteuren geschrieben werden. Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest, schreiben die Redakteure, die auch Tests im Heft oder für den Onlineauftritt schreiben, so gut wie kein der ganzen News hier - das machen offenbar andere Leute, die wiederum keine Spieletests schreiben. Man kann nämlich auch nicht gleichzeitig Games testen und nebenbei immer ein Auge für möglicherweise interessante andere Themen haben, zu denen es News gibt, und GoT scheint ja nun mal viele hier zu interessieren.


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da steht doch groß und breit "Gerücht" - was gibt es da bitte schwer auseinanderzuhalten? ^^



Naja, ich kann's schon verstehen. Wenn ich weiß, dass mich ein Film sowieso interessiert, dann lese ich nichtmal den Infotext auf dem Cover (als ich noch DVDs kaufte). Will auch keinen Trailer sehen, weil das Beste da oft schon verbraten wird.
Auf diese Überschrift hätte ich also gestern bei SPON auch verzichten können. Jedenfalls im ersten Moment. Es ist halt echt kein Geheimnis, dass bei GoT _niemand_ sicher ist. Dass Tyrion sterben könnte (oder auch nicht) sehe ich da nicht als Spoiler.



LostViking schrieb:


> Ah schön. Genau die Art von Thematik die ich erwarte wenn ich auf einer Seite namens "PC-Games" gehe



Vor einiger Zeit wurde der Online-Auftritt von Widescreen, dem Filmmagazin von Computec, mit dem von PC Games zusammengeführt. Seitdem taucht halt auch Filmzeug in den News auf. 
Vom Namen nicht unbedingt schlüssig, zugegeben, aber wehe die kämen auf den Gedanken PCGames.de umzubenennen!!1


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann's schon verstehen. Wenn ich weiß, dass mich ein Film sowieso interessiert, dann lese ich nichtmal den Infotext auf dem Cover (als ich noch DVDs kaufte). Will auch keinen Trailer sehen, weil das Beste da oft schon verbraten wird.
> Auf diese Überschrift hätte ich also gestern bei SPON auch verzichten können. Jedenfalls im ersten Moment. Es ist halt echt kein Geheimnis, dass bei GoT _niemand_ sicher ist. Dass Tyrion sterben könnte (oder auch nicht) sehe ich da nicht als Spoiler


 ja eben, das wissen die Autoren ja sicher auch. Bei einer Serie wie zB Breaking Bad zu schreiben, dass es Gerüchte um einen Tod Heisenbergs gäb, oder bei King of Queens über einen Tod von Doug usw., wäre eine ganz andere Sache.  Aber selbst dann wäre eine Schlagzeile "GERÜCHT über...." kein Spoiler.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich schau mir halt meine Filme u. Serien am liebensten an ohne irgendwas darüber zu wissen (mal abgesehen von der imdb Wertung). Mir geht es halt momentan tierisch auf den Sack, dass gerade bei GOT versucht wird nach jedem Story-Häppchen der finalen Staffel fischen und es am Besten schön den Leuten in einer Headline vor die Rübe zu knallen. Mir ist bewusst, dass jeder GOT Charakter den Löffel abgeben kann, aber ich will die Gerüchte gar nicht erst im Vorfeld lesen müssen, denn immerhin könnten sie auch aus einer richtigen Quelle stammen. Beim Schauen der Serie ist man dann oft gedanklich schon etwas fixiert auf den ganzen Mist der einem ungewollt schon eingetrichtert wurde, das mindert für mich den Spaß deutlich. Diese Rücksichtslosigkeit für Klicks vieler Online-Schreiberlinge kotzt einen halt tierisch an, da möchte man gerne mal den Knüppel rausholen. Ich denke mal die meisten Besucher von PCGames könnten gut und gerne ohne diese Art von News leben oder gibt es echt so viele User die im Vorfeld alles Mögliche über die Inhalte der kommenden Staffel einer Serie wissen wollen?


----------



## batesvsronin (16. Oktober 2018)

Wäre nett wenn ihr deartige Überschriften etwas vager haltet, es gibt Leute die wollen tatsächlich die Serie sehen ohne so etwas zu wissen. Auch wenns nur nen Gerücht ist. Zählt bitte meinen "click" ab, ich bin nur gekommen um mich zu beschweren und habe den Artikel nicht gelesen... danke!


----------



## LostViking (17. Oktober 2018)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Könnte der Autor dieses Artikels in den Keller gehen und sich erhängen?
> Muss ein heftiger Sturz auf den Kopf gewesen sein, was ihn zu derartigem bewegt!



Was bist du denn für eine traurige Gestalt? Egal was in deinem Leben gerade schief läuft, ich hoffe du kriegst wieder die Kurve.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für eine traurige Gestalt? Egal was in deinem Leben gerade schief läuft, ich hoffe du kriegst wieder die Kurve.



was er auf jeden Fall kriegt, ist ne saftige Verwarnung

war sogar am überlegen direkt ne Sperre zu verhängen, aber da es der erste solche Vorfall war, lass ich mal noch Gnade walten. Noch so eine Nummer und das wars aber.


----------



## Baerschke (17. Oktober 2018)

Auch wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, sollten Überschriften wenigstens spoilerfrei bleiben. Erinnert mich etwas an die ... der Süddeutschen Zeitung, die schon beim Start von SW Rogue One in einer Überschrift das Ende gespoilert haben.

Ich finde soetwas ziemlich bescheuert und unfair.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da steht doch groß und breit "Gerücht" - was gibt es da bitte schwer auseinanderzuhalten? ^^



Ach komm schon ... das ist so offensichtlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hätte auch gereicht "Gerücht um Tyrion Lannisters Serienende" und schon hätte kein Mensch sich aufgeregt. 
Ich heiße es btw auch nicht gut und ich denke nicht, dass PCG den Leuten (oder sich) damit einen Gefallen tut (Alternative)Fakten so darzustellen .


----------



## Xello1984 (18. Oktober 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wer gar nichts über GoT wissen will, sollte sich nach einem Spoiler-Blocker umsehen.
> Das Gerücht wird _überall_ verbreitet.
> 
> Hatte mich gestern bei Spiegel Online auch erst geärgert.
> ...



Die Nummer mit der Entschuldigung zieht nicht. Wenn alle in den Brunnen springen, dann muss man das nicht auch tun..
Es ist nicht anders zu bezeichnen als sehr sehr *dumm*

Du hättest besser schreiben sollen: Wer keine Spoiler lesen will, soll PC Games ab sofort nicht mehr besuchen. Denn anders sehe  ich persönlich keine Lösung


____________________________

Mag sein, dass ich mit meinem Kommentar, bezüglich des sich selbst Aufhängens des Autors dieses Artikels evtl leicht übertrieben.

Aber ich will nochmals mit *NACHDRUCK *mitteilen, dass diese Nachrichtenpolitik von euch (PC GAMES) einfach daneben ist. Es ist schlecht, mies und einfach erbärmlich. Ihr habt diesen Scheiß wirklich nicht nötig für eine so bekannte und langjährige, erfolgreiche Computerzeitschrift

Ich hoffe das dringt bis ganz nach oben vor..


----------

